# Terrib black nose ?with some blood?



## deadsea60 (Sep 15, 2012)

I got three new terribs last week and one had a black nose when sold to me, the seller said it had been there since he got him. I posted about this a couple of days ago but I think it may have got worse as the black nose now has what seems to be blood. What should I do?
Thanks


----------



## deadsea60 (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Do you have access to a vet? Silver sulfadiazine? I don't know if that is what it is called in your area. You can find out more about it or substitutes if you do a search on here for silver sulfadiazine. I am not an expert, at all, in frog health. That said, the nose doesn't look infected to me, yet. I think a vet visit would be the best thing to do.


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

tell you what...your pictures are great...someone should be able to help you...but a vet would be the best choice...send the same pictures to Dr. Frye who is on...dare I mention it.....Dart Den...


----------



## grendel88 (Oct 19, 2006)

Looks to me like he rubbed off his nose by trying to escape or jumping into a glass (clear) wall. If you can isolate him, hopefully he can allow some of that skin to grow back. Vet migth also have something more therapeutic as far as antibiotics just in case.


----------



## baileyjames6 (Jul 16, 2008)

Hi, I am sorry to hear about your frog. I had this happen to one of my Mints. It was a case of nose rub that got infected. I tried to dose with silver sulferdiazine. If you have him in with other frogs I would remove him. If the frog gets stressed or bullied it may try to jump away and bump it's nose more.


----------



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

Judy S said:


> tell you what...your pictures are great...someone should be able to help you...but a vet would be the best choice...send the same pictures to Dr. Frye who is on...dare I mention it.....Dart Den...


Judy, Rich Frye is actually Dr. Frye's brother. Dr. Frye does not post typically although he has once or twice that I know of in the past. But you are right... You can usually email him with the photos and he will sell you the meds needed to help. You can use neosporin with NO pain relief/numbing agent in it. I had a phyllomedusa bicolor that I treated nose rub on with neosporin and it worked perfectly. I have also heard of people using methylene blue as a treatment.


----------



## Alexmenke92 (Nov 19, 2013)

This happened to some of my reed frogs and all I can say is that it leads a decent (at least higher than normal skin) chance to get infected. I've heard (and purchased) that terramycin cream can be rubbed on the nose rub and it can prevent some bacterial infections…but otherwise I'd QT him and get some contact w/ a vet. Just my 2 cents because I had three reed frogs die of it before the meds came in.


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

That frog is beautiful and other than the nose looks pretty darn healthy.
I hate seeing things like this with animals because most of the time they 
can`t tell us when they`re in pain.
Not your fault at all and you`re doing the best think by asking for help.


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

I have used Neosporin many times successfully on nose rubs but the medicine Kris mentioned I think would work better. Any open wound in a frog environ is going to get exposed to some bacteria, I would 100% treat with some type of antibiotic ointment, it should heal up quickly if caught in time.


----------



## deadsea60 (Sep 15, 2012)

Going to get him to a vet but I'm in the UK so hard to get those medicines!!


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

If you can't find a vet, look for an antibiotic ointment with NO pain reliever.

eta: never mind. I see that you are taking him to a vet. That's best, IMO.


----------



## Tricolor (Jun 12, 2009)

I beleive there was a nose fungus problem with terribilis years ago that killed a lot of frogs. I would querentine just to be safe.


----------



## SteveKnott (Feb 12, 2009)

If the nose was NOT bloody when you got the frog, but now is, the only way it got that bloody was from jumping into something or rubbing on something. I would suggest figuring out why it's jumping into something. I have an adult male that for a few months decided it wanted to try to jump out the top of the tank. It would get the same exact marks on its noise and then it would get bloody. I could actually watch it jump straight up into the glass lid. It did that off and on for about six months and it would heal up on its own until it decided to jump into the glass again. It seems to have learned it can't jump through the ceiling, but nothing seemed to stop it from hurting itself till it learned on its own.


----------



## deadsea60 (Sep 15, 2012)

The top has a black lid so Im guessing he wouldn't jump up, but I guess he could have jumped into the sides?


----------

